# Arrow rest used by pros



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

*rests*

No, it's a trap! There's TWO of them. Brite Site's Pro Tuner and Trophy Taker's spring steel series are the two that seem to stand out. There are other similar rests that perform very well too. Ease of adjustability is a big plus and worth the $.
I am not a pro.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

TNMAN said:


> No, it's a trap! There's TWO of them. Brite Site's Pro Tuner and Trophy Taker's spring steel series are the two that seem to stand out. There are other similar rests that perform very well too. Ease of adjustability is a big plus and worth the $.
> I am not a pro.


Me either, but TNMAN hit it.. :nod:


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

*pro rests*

Back when I wuz, lots of pros shot a $2.00 springy, and about all of them shot $40 X7's. Didn't seem cheap at the time. 

I think Field is on vacation so thought I'd throw that in. :darkbeer:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

I was weaned on em.. probably still have a couple in the ol archery tackle box.. perhaps a berger button too... :lol:

I like the Pro Tuner.. it's my rest of choice for competition. :thumb:


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

Larry Wise did a survey of what pros were using at the Lancaster Classic this past January. Over 75% used some sort of launcher: Pro Tuner, TT Spring Steel, etc. The rest used a drop-away.


----------



## JGavin (Sep 22, 2009)

thanks I think I will go with the TT steel pro


----------



## Stihlpro (Jul 19, 2006)

Pro Tuner, TT Spring Steel........I use a Pro Tuner


----------



## GradyWhite (Oct 18, 2008)

No pro here but I too shoot the pro tuner. If I were to replace it, I'd look hard at the Trophy Taker or the AAE simply for the hash marks.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> I was weaned on em.. probably still have a couple in the ol archery tackle box.. perhaps a berger button too... :lol:
> 
> I like the Pro Tuner.. it's my rest of choice for competition. :thumb:


Just bought a springy for Sarge jrs. bow. 

Going to get my uncle to wind me up a few extras next time I head to Buffalo hopefully...


----------



## r302 (Apr 5, 2004)

*Springy*



TNMAN said:


> Back when I wuz, lots of pros shot a $2.00 springy, and about all of them shot $40 X7's. Didn't seem cheap at the time.
> 
> I think Field is on vacation so thought I'd throw that in. :darkbeer:


I still shoot a springy, but I'm not a pro either. :thumbs_up r302


----------



## GradyWhite (Oct 18, 2008)

My favorite rest of all time had a second "Berger" button mounted on about a 45º angle under the arrow. I can't remember the name of it but maybe one of you other old cogers can. Notice I said OTHER. :cheers:


----------

